# Manuel Neuer im Interview



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2010)

Manuel Neuer heute im Sport 1 Interview:
Frage: Haben Sie Michael Ballack gesehen ?
''Nein, ich war bei der Dopingprobe''

Frage: Und was ist dabei herausgekommen?
''Na Urin''


----------



## Q (9 Sep. 2010)

Dumme Frage und kluge Antwort rofl3


----------



## Etzel (22 Juli 2012)

Deutschlands bester Torwart


----------



## ehcsilb (11 März 2015)

go manuel go


----------



## ehcsilb (11 März 2015)

best keeper in world


----------



## lofas (12 März 2015)

Gerührt nicht Geschüttelt:WOW::thx:


----------

